# MacBook Pro mi-2012 sous Windows 10



## Chmouss (20 Avril 2019)

Bonjour je souhaiterai installé en dual boot Windows 10 sur mon MacBook 
Je lui ai rajouté 8go de ram supplémentaire mais pas pas encore de ssd.
Pensez vous que ça tournera ?

Cordialement


----------



## moderno31 (20 Avril 2019)

Bonjour Chmouss
J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire 100x sur ce forum : je trouve que c'est de la prise de tête votre dual boot
Je préfère 1000x mieux VMWare Fusion pour installer Windows sur mon Mac et faire mes opérations, dès rares fois où ça arrive.
Montre en main on en a pour 40 min et ZERO paramétrage à faire


----------



## Locke (20 Avril 2019)

@moderno31
Ça c'est ton point de vue, mais tu oublies de préciser que tout sera de l'émulation, donc ça n'utilisera pas toute la puissance du processeur, ni celle de la puce ou carte graphique et que l'on ne pourra attribuer que la moitié de la mémoire totale d'un Mac.


----------



## moderno31 (20 Avril 2019)

Locke a dit:


> @moderno31
> Ça c'est ton point de vue, mais tu oublies de préciser que tout sera de l'émulation, donc ça n'utilisera pas toute la puissance du processeur, ni celle de la puce ou carte graphique et que l'on ne pourra attribuer que la moitié de la mémoire totale d'un Mac.


Tu as raison. C'est une seconde option dont personne ne parle et qui fonctionne amplement bien... Beaucoup mieux que Dualboot. J'ai fait tourner des VM en industrie surmon mac, la performance rarement mise en défaut. L'autre avantage c'est qu'on garde la main sur l'environnement initial et des fichiers associés qu'on a besoin. Chaque utilisation ou besoin est différent, je reconnais


----------



## 217ae1 (20 Avril 2019)

Chmouss a dit:


> Pensez vous que ça tournera ?


Oui, cela fonctionne. Par contre ce serait plus simple de mettre un SSD avant d'installer windows, car sinon vous allez devoir le réinstaller sur le SSD (je sais pas si les clones de windows et mac os ensembles fonctionnent).


----------



## moderno31 (20 Avril 2019)

Oui pour le SSD c'est toujours ça de pris. Et une bonne RAM
Mais tout dépend tes motivations.. Si c'est dans un contexte pro le niveau d'exigences sera différent


----------

